# mud flaps pics please



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

I am considering mud flaps for the front and rear of my '03 540ia sport
if you have any pics, that would help me decide if it looks ok

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Mud flaps on Sterling Gray*

They keep the bottom clean and chip free. I like the looks of them, but I know many do not.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I highly recommend mud flaps - not only for your paint job, but for the guy behind you!

They do not cost anything and the install is a DIY. I have added them to both my E46 Tourings and it was the first box that I put an "X" in for my E39.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Front:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I am going to add them to my ZHP ASAP


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I am going to add them to my ZHP ASAP  *


You should have had them install them while your ZHP was still at the dealer!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *You should have had them install them while your ZHP was still at the dealer!
> 
> *


I am taking it back. Waiting for them to call back with my offer for them to install them for free :angel: Well I will pay them for the guards and trunk net


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *I am taking it back. Waiting for them to call back with my offer for them to install them for free :angel: Well I will pay them for the guards and trunk net  *


Good call! :thumbup:


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

I was thinking of adding mudflaps to my 01' 530i since i've got a few paint chips............if i do, i think i'll color match to body color.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SilverE39 said:


> *I was thinking of adding mudflaps to my 01' 530i since i've got a few paint chips............if i do, i think i'll color match to body color. *


You mean paint the mudflaps? :dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm not sure the mudflaps will hold paint very well. :dunno: They come black more to match your tires, undercarriage, and wheelwell liners.

Chris


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

Yes, paint the mudflaps............not the inner areas, but the exterior sides......i've done it to my slammed accord coupe.......


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Ooooh...this begs PICS!!! 

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SilverE39 said:


> *Yes, paint the mudflaps............not the inner areas, but the exterior sides......i've done it to my slammed accord coupe....... *


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

In the accessories catalog the flaps are 58.00 for rear and 58.00 for front on the 5 series. Would that be 58.00 for each pair?

How good or bad would they look on Titanium Silver? Black flaps would probably stand out more than on the darker colors.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

crete said:


> *In the accessories catalog the flaps are 58.00 for rear and 58.00 for front on the 5 series. Would that be 58.00 for each pair?
> 
> How good or bad would they look on Titanium Silver? Black flaps would probably stand out more than on the darker colors. *


Wow. BMWNA has different prices than over here for mud flaps! They are priced per pair.

They look fine on a silver BMW - had them installed on both of my Titan Silver E46 Tourings. It is not only the look, but what they do, i.e., save your paint. If you live somewhere that never has rain or snow, then forget it.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Don't have much snow here in Silicon valley, but there are times I may want to go up to the sierras when snow is around. This past week we had rain and all around the lower trim I saw dirt buildup. 

At the very least I would like to protect the paint finish, but I would think if I have them installed and decide later I don't like them on wouldn't it be simple to uninstall them without any residual damage around the fenderwell?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

crete said:


> *At the very least I would like to protect the paint finish, but I would think if I have them installed and decide later I don't like them on wouldn't it be simple to uninstall them without any residual damage around the fenderwell? *


Once you install the mudflaps, I think that you would get used to them and then forget that they are there.

The flaps install with machine screws, so there will be holes. Of course, you could just screw the screws back in if you wanted to.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Front close up:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Another:


----------

